# Collection post



## baker (Mar 23, 2016)

Figured I would put some photos up of some of the species I keep.








Cheers Cameron


----------



## Stuart (Mar 23, 2016)

Very nice. And awesome collection man


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 23, 2016)

all very handsome, I particularly those two skinks.

Is the last one a pink tongue ?


----------



## Herpo (Mar 23, 2016)

I love the vens! Can we see more please? Awesome collection!

- - - Updated - - -

I love the vens! Can we see more please? Awesome collection!


----------



## baker (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks all. 
Yep the last one is a pink tongue. 
Here is an extra photo of the adder. They are annoying and never sit still so only get photos every so often.



Cheers Cameron


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 24, 2016)

How do you get a license to hold venomous reptiles?


----------



## baker (Mar 24, 2016)

Varies from state to state. For Queensland you generally need a handling certificate, referees who verify your handling ability, knowledge of first aid and then follow the regulations put down. 
Getting a venomous amendment is not a quick procedure. If you are interested in keeping them you are best off trying to find a mentor to learn from.

Cheers Cameron


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 24, 2016)

That pink tongue is absolutely gorgeous!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 24, 2016)

baker said:


> Varies from state to state. For Queensland you generally need a handling certificate, referees who verify your handling ability, knowledge of first aid and then follow the regulations put down.
> Getting a venomous amendment is not a quick procedure. If you are interested in keeping them you are best off trying to find a mentor to learn from.
> 
> Cheers Cameron


Mate thanks heaps for the info. I shall look further into now...


----------

